# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle  BST Dongle Released V3.28.00

## mohamed73

V3.28.00
-------------------- 
Supported Samsung Reset Reactivation Lock / FRP Lock for S6, S6+, NOTE  5, G9198, A8, G15x, G361x, G531x, G903x, J2, J5, J7, T35x, T55x, T715x,  T81x series phone! 
Supported MTK (MT679x,675x,673x,659x,658x) Read Screen Lock (Pattern/PIN)!    *Added:* [Samsung]
> Added SCL21 {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,MEID,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN} (Beta)
> Added SCL22 {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)MEID,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SCL23 {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)MEID,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SCL24 {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)MEID,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SC-04D {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,IMEI,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SC-06D {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SC-04G {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SC-05G {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-A800I {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-A800IZ {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added GT-S5303B {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added GT-S5312B {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-G313F {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-G313MU {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-G357M {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-G386F {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-G386U {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-P350 {Flashing,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-P355 {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-P355C {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-P355M {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-P355Y {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-P550 {Flashing,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-P555 {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-P555C {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-P555M {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-P555Y {Flashing,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-G310HN {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-G313HN {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-G313HU {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-G313HY {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-G313M {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-G313MY {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added GT-S7390 {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added GT-S7390E {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added GT-S7390G {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added GT-S7390L {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added GT-S7392 {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added GT-S7392L {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added GT-S7562C {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added GT-S7580 {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added GT-S7580E {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added GT-S7580L {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added GT-S7582 {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added GT-S7582L {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added GT-S7583T {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-G350 {(Super)IMEI,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SHV-E300K {OneKey Recovery(4.2.2/4.3)}
> Added SM-G900T {OneKey Recovery(4.4.x)}
> Added SM-N900T {OneKey Recovery(4.4.x)}
> Added SM-N900W8 {OneKey Recovery(4.4.x)}
> Added SM-N9008V {OneKey Recovery(4.4.x)}
> Added SCH-P709 {OneKey Recovery(4.2.2/4.3)}
> Added GT-I9502 {OneKey Recovery(4.2.2/4.3/4.4.x)}
> Added SM-T705 {OneKey Recovery(4.4.x)}   [MTK]
> Added MTK6795 Read Info
> Added MTK(MT679x,675x,673x,659x,658x) Read ScreenLock(Pattern/PIN)  *Information:*
* Supported Samsung Reset Reactivation Lock / FRP Lock for S6, S6+, NOTE  5, G9198, A8, G15x, G361x, G531x, G903x, J2, J5, J7, T35x, T55x, T715x,  T81x series phone, we dont list here due to too much models!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Facebook:-* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
GsmBest Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

متابعة ممتــــــــازة

----------

